# Home Grown Smell



## djcoolj (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had a great time with my first grow.  It went off like clock work. great big buds, but as I cure the air tight contaner when opened smells like home grown. that being said the skunk smell when cut was every where. I mean the whole house smelled for days. when breaking the buds apart to smoke the smell is very skunky but if you took a bud and did not break it it smells home grown.  is there help.   By the way I have some of the best smoke ive ever had.  thanks to all my freinds here I could not have done it with out your help. how do you get rid of the home grown smell.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

*im   is it home grown  your smelling ??

only playin with ya ,,,but ,,,idk the answer to the q :doh:*


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't sound like a problem to me. You hung it to dry out. Then brown paper bagged it for a week or two. Then went to cure it right?
Sounds like a winner


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 13, 2009)

That what it is Home Grown... It the Best smoke...
I can't wait to get home to see mine Home Grown in 1 1/2 weeks..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 13, 2009)

djcoolj said:
			
		

> smells like home grown.
> it smells home grown.


good, you did something right then!



			
				djcoolj said:
			
		

> i have some of the best smoke ive ever had.


i really wouldn't worry about the smell then!



			
				djcoolj said:
			
		

> how do you get rid of the home grown smell.


try growing in a garage, maybe you will get that garage grown smell?

:hubba:


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

:rofl: 





			
				GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> try growing in a garage, maybe you will get that garage grown smell?
> 
> :hubba:


 I may have to try this


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 13, 2009)

The longer you let it cure the better the smell gets.


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't wait for some one to hand me an overpriced baggy and tell me its garage bud!.
Let your soil dry up a little bit and carefully put it in a largere container. 
This is why I DWC. Go from a little 2.5 gal to a 5 gal in a blink of an eye


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't wait for some one to hand me an overpriced baggy and tell me its garage bud!.
Let your soil dry up a little bit and carefully put it in a largere container. 
This is why I DWC. Go from a little 2.5 gal to a 5 gal in a blink of an eye


----------



## King Bud (Mar 13, 2009)

If you want it to smell like the stuff you probably find on the streets, "water cure" it. This will remove most of the smell.

I grew some skunk crosses myself, and 0.5 grams of that, in a double ziplock, would wreak up my car to 'get-busted-instantly' levels. Any kind of stash "I" kept, had to be in a room with a carbon filter, or the whole house would stink.

Goodluck


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 13, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> "water cure" it.
> 
> Goodluck


 

That a new one there. Water cure.   How does that work??  
Does one take the buds and soak in water for a few days and then hand dry and lay out to final dry on a towel. !!     
:holysheep:  that sounds like Mold to me. So how does this work.?


----------



## King Bud (Mar 13, 2009)

> soak in water for a few days and then hand dry and lay out to final dry


Right on. 

I'm still experimenting with this myself. Here's some of the info I used:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5929&highlight=chlorophyll+cure+humidity
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/archive/index.php/t-437.html

Do it after 'curing'. Hang it, or lay it on mesh trays, and have a fan circulating the air in the room. 

With this, I've never had mold, but know that I've never done it with more than 1/4 oz at once. I also break up any large buds, but I'm not sure if this is necessary.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, and adds useless weight so the bud makes more money for the dealer ...:confused2:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 14, 2009)

If he, like me, equates "homegrown smell" to the green planty smell of chlorophyll, then it just needs to cure longer.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 14, 2009)

~~


----------

